# This weekend!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

What you lot been up to then?

I ended up running round doing bits of business as I'm building a Spanish online magazine for the town. So I took the bike!

Went to see my mate Jose Miguel....who wanted me to ride his POS gay cruiser!

I refused obviously and showed him how gay it was...










Then I gave him a go on the Divvy....



















The power took the poor **** by surprise and he stalled at the lights!










Returned with his missus on the back with her legs twisted round the bags! 

But the upshot is he loves the Divvy (he's only just finished his 2 years 33bhp restriction) and now wants me to sell it to him!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

That pic of you did make me giggle XT!!  And I have to say, what a lovely shiny bike - you obviously love it very much!!

It's bucketing down here so we're just chilling out this weekend - daughter with fractured wrist - dvds, etc. Nice to have a weekend off for a change, but we've had lots of family "dropping in" since Friday evening to bring her goodies and lots of "mimo" See the weather's good where you are though!

Tally.x


ps - why is your yamaha called a "Divvy"?!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A gay man on a gay bike!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> ps - why is your yamaha called a "Divvy"?!!


The model is a Diversion Tally....so it gets shortened to Divvy!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> A gay man on a gay bike!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


You got a swift Tony Danza coming your way!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You got a swift Tony Danza coming your way!



Hun, I dont need one tonight!! You wouldnt believe what I've just seen!! Dont ask cos I shall say no more!!! :tape2::tape2:

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hun, I dont need one tonight!! You wouldnt believe what I've just seen!! Dont ask cos I shall say no more!!! :tape2::tape2:
> 
> Jo xxx


Sounds ominous!


----------

